# Uber should fear the company formerly known as Google



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

https://gigaom.com/2015/08/11/uber-vs-alphabet-google/


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It only takes six letters of the alphabet to tell Travis "**** You!"


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Google already told Travis the same


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

This article is excellent! If I understand correctly, Google created a new brand that won't be affected by any previous 'understandings' with Uber. So Uber can't sue Google for breach of contract.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

We all could be using waze as a cash or credit rideshare app right now. It would take a lot promotion among current drivers now to push people onto it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

You know that Google, err Alphabet Inc., or more precisely Google Ventures, owns almost 7% of Uber, right?

http://www.quora.com/What-percentage-of-Uber-does-Google-own


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> You know that Google, err Alphabet Inc., or more precisely Google Ventures, owns almost 7% of Uber, right?
> 
> http://www.quora.com/What-percentage-of-Uber-does-Google-own


I think that's probably why they needed a NEW unaffiliated company. One that could do NEW things not conflicting with OLD things Google committed to.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

From what I hear, Google knows the value of workers and treats them right, so this could be interesting. 

Uber drivers might not quit Uber for SomeNewRideshare Inc., but they would probably ALL quit to drive for Google!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> From what I hear, Google knows the value of workers and treats them right, so this could be interesting.


OMG!  YES! Here, this is why:
http://money.cnn.com/2015/04/28/technology/google-perks/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> This article is excellent! If I understand correctly, Google created a new brand that won't be affected by any previous 'understandings' with Uber. So Uber can't sue Google for breach of contract.


breach of contract?
What contract?
Google has a more than a quarter Billion $ invested in Uber (and still has a seat at the board).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Isn't this article just a bit behind its own 'news'?
A year ago Google paid $1.1 for Israeli start-up WAZE.
Just last month, Google unleashed a true RideShare service through Waze in Israel (where owning and driving a car is VERY expensive and car-pooling isn't just a convenience, but a necessity).
It's making that service available (in the northern Israeli cities of Tel Aviv, Hertzaliah and Haifa) to Waze users - and to non-Waze users via their own App: RideWith.
And they are doing it to solve a problem in Israel: the extraordinarily high cost of commuting. They aren't trying (at this point) to convince everyone who needs work to drive for Waze: they limit the number of rides you can give per day to two (presumably one on your way to work location and one on your way home).
Where Travis sees Uber as
"_everyone's personal driver_"​Google and Waze see their system as
"_why not share your driving costs with your neighbor?_"​
*This is Good vs. Evil
May the force be with them*.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> It only takes six letters of the alphabet to tell Travis "**** You!"


4


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It only takes six letters of the alphabet to tell Travis "**** You!"


You say SIX.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> 4


You say FOUR.

I see SEVEN, what am I missing?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

observer said:


> You say SIX. You say FOUR. I see SEVEN, what am I missing?


GOOGLE (6)
WAZE (4).


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> breach of contract?
> What contract?
> Google has a more than a quarter Billion $ invested in Uber (and still has a seat at the board).


First, Uber has a War Room. Surprised?
Michael I've been executing contracts for over 20yrs. One of the things I've learned is that you can have verbal contracts, a contract doesn't have to be in writing to be enforceable. Obviously that makes your 'contract' more difficult to prove in a court, however Uber has a 'stop at nothing' mentality. And Uber fully uses methods to 'slow things down' (ie Uber would sue Google) if necessary.
This article says:
"It never made sense for Google to invest in Uber." 
"There are other signs that Google and Uber aren't getting along..."
"A cold war is being fought."
"It would make sense for Alphabet to focus on ride-sharing."
*HERE'S THE GEM:*
"....Alphabet isn't bound by any promises Google might have made to Uber."
So, there you go.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> You say SIX.
> 
> You say FOUR.
> 
> I see SEVEN, what am I missing?


One F
Two U's
One C
One K
One Y
One O

That is six letters of the alphabet.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> First, Uber has a War Room. Surprised?
> Michael I've been executing contracts for over 20yrs. One of the things I've learned is that you can have verbal contracts...


One corporation investing a quarter billion dollars in another company, does not have a legally enforceable, binding contract with anyone unless it is in writing. (funny side story: I once did a $500,000+ contract while having a drink with the buyer for a major US retailer. It was a verbal agreement... but we wrote it up on a cocktail napkin, dated and signed it - and then toasted it).

If you have some example that you can show me from any case in the US where one corp has been held liable for breach of a 'verbal agreement' with another corp, I'd love to see it.
(and you're talking about some fictitious contract that you are assuming exists ?... so I don't get the point? <shrug>)

But I think you're focusing on the trees and ignoring the forest...
which is that Google can toss around a qtr bil $ as a means to understand and stake out a position in a business in which it is interested - and then later (or even simultaneously) make a decision to acquire and pursue other companies that are related to the industry. Google has done this time and again, often taking heat from Google investors for investing way outside the core business of 'Google'. It has proven that it can walk and chew gum at the same time.

Alphabet takes that heat off, as it can now do what it wants as far as investing in future technologies, while allowing Google to be judged on what it alone does.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> One F
> That is six letters of the alphabet.


lol! 
nope... wouldn't work in scrabble... 
it's a 7 letter phrase.
But it would work in Wheel Of Fortune!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> One F
> Two U's
> One C
> One K
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaah, I see it now. Went right over my head at first.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> lol!
> nope... wouldn't work in scrabble...
> it's a 7 letter phrase.
> But it would work in Wheel Of Fortune!


Can't use it in scrabble. It's two words. Scrabble's rules are thus inapplicable.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

observer said:


> I see SEVEN, what am I missing?


I see 5. ( One F, Three *, One U)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Can't use it in scrabble. It's two words. Scrabble's rules are thus inapplicable.


you've never played with us... much better local rules.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> GOOGLE (6)
> WAZE (4).


I like Waze more.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I tried Waze about 6 months ago and deleted the app ... there was just too much going on - I found it distracting. I know my city and I get all the info I need from G-Maps. I'll have to try it again and see if I can get used to it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Google has already been turned into a verb... "Google it". 
Now, when it's raining, slushy, or when you're in a cast, you can just say "Google a ride". 
The Google Dress would probably be pretty cool too. 
I can visualize it.


----------



## Old Town Uber (Jun 10, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> One F
> Two U's
> One C
> One K
> ...


This is why uber walks over drivers. Can't even agree how many letters to make two words. I am in utter dismay at this point. We could've asked 25,000 drivers and I bet we would've had 25,000 different answers. You have got to be kidding me.

My apologies if I hurt anyone feelings, but geez, common sense


----------



## Old Town Uber (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Google has already been turned into a verb... "Google it".
> Now, when it's raining, slushy, or when you're in a cast, you can just say "Google a ride".
> The Google Dress would probably be pretty cool too.
> I can visualize it.


Yeah, the Google dress code would be just like hot dog on a stick dress code


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> From what I hear, Google knows the value of workers and treats them right, so this could be interesting.
> 
> Uber drivers might not quit Uber for SomeNewRideshare Inc., but they would probably ALL quit to drive for Google!


I know I'd jump in a second.

In a war of the 2 companies, only a dumb ass would bet on Uber.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Old Town Uber said:


> Yeah, the Google dress code would be just like hot dog on a stick dress code
> View attachment 11804


^^^
Yeah... but I was referring more to the little square that Uber has on the windshield. 
Could you imagine a one LED illuminated Google sign down in the corner of the window?
Just like the illuminated Uber signs that they are selling on Ebay for like 60 bux, but with a lot more pizzazz.


----------



## Ububu (Jun 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I tried Waze about 6 months ago and deleted the app ... there was just too much going on - I found it distracting. I know my city and I get all the info I need from G-Maps. I'll have to try it again and see if I can get used to it.


If you click on settings in Waze, click navigation, click 'disable notifications everywhere except on route'. Now, it won't look like a video game on roids.


----------



## Nota pirate (May 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Can't use it in scrabble. It's two words. Scrabble's rules are thus inapplicable.


But we are talking about an app. Rules not apply...lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Nota pirate said:


> But we are talking about an app. Rules not apply...lol


an *UBER* app, so rules don't apply!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I guess I'll have to look up the rules to Scrabble, never played it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> I guess I'll have to look up the rules to Scrabble, never played it.


Many, many battles have been fought over scrabble rules in retirement homes around the country. Best not to play with those who need canes and walkers to come sit at the table.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Many, many battles have been fought over scrabble rules in retirement homes around the country. Best not to play with those who need canes and walkers to come sit at the table.


Lol, a cane can reach pretty far, I remember my grandfather wacking us with his cane.


----------



## Desperado (Aug 25, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> I think that's probably why they needed a NEW unaffiliated company. One that could do NEW things not conflicting with OLD things Google committed to.


Your response is ignorant. An entity cannot avoid it contractual obligation by forming a new entity to do so


----------

